# Havanese in Pasadena Shelter



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

This poor dog isn't even listed with a name or as being male or female. I'm not sure if this is a kill shelter, but I'm always concerned when there is so little information listed on a dog. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15212122

I couldn't find just where to contact someone with HRI unless I am giving up my own dogs (which I would NEVER do!). Can someone please let an HRI rep know about this little one?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh that poor baby...that is just heart breaking to see.  I hope someone can help him.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Good Buddy:

I just sent you an email about the dog in CA.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

there is an adult havanese male (approx 1 1/2 ) in the san luis obispo shelter.
(the link is ten miles long, but if you google san luis obispo animal shelter and search for dogs..)
i called for info. according to the shelter he bit a child on the hand over the weekend when a family was there checking him out.. they don't know exactly what happened, so he is being held for further evaluation.
my sis lives in slo and i was going to go down and "visit", but with grandkids,
can't have a biting dog.. j.j. would have loved having a buddy..
maybe someone else in the area?????


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

j.j.'s mom said:


> there is an adult havanese male (approx 1 1/2 ) in the san luis obispo shelter.
> (the link is ten miles long, but if you google san luis obispo animal shelter and search for dogs..)


God bless URL shorteners; try this link: http://ow.ly/HWmL

He looks adorable. Hopefully the shelter's behaviorists will find that the bite was a lark and release him for adoption soon. A good trainer should be able to help the new owner prevent future incidents if the dog doesn't have the type of serious behavior/aggression issues that would prevent the shelter from adopting him out.


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I couldn't find just where to contact someone with HRI unless I am giving up my own dogs (which I would NEVER do!). Can someone please let an HRI rep know about this little one?


Christy:
Were you able to get through to someone at HRI? The poor dog look terrified in the photo.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

TAPAJ said:


> Christy:
> Were you able to get through to someone at HRI? The poor dog look terrified in the photo.


That dog in SLO looks well cared for. I would bet the bite incident is a total fluke, just a by-product of being scared and in a shelter. I pulled a dog once in danger of euthanasia for being a fear-biter and once outside the shelter, I saw no signs of a dog that would bite. It was a scary feeling for me, because I could imagine if my own dogs were to find themselves alone and scared in a shelter I could invision how easily a dog could strike out in fear!

Those are scary places, many with damp concrete and scared and angry barking all around. A dogs family is gone the foods are changed, the rules are changed--it's just like being thrown in jail. :Cry:

Tracy, I got a PM from Pat who works with HRI, so was thinking she forwarded the info to them.


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Tracy, I got a PM from Pat who works with HRI, so was thinking she forwarded the info to them.


Oh, good! I'm glad. Hopefully they can help the poor little guy/gal. (I still can't believe they didn't include that info on the post you found! It's not like it's a difficult thing to check!)


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

after talking to the shelter, i decided it the logistics of the trip et al is a little much
for me right now..
sure is a cute dog! they didn't have the pic up yesterday...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The one in the Pasadena shelter is now listed as a Poodle mix :suspicious:

Unfortunately, my DDIL, who's been there looking to adopt in the past, says it is NOT a no-kill shelter


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

good buddy said:


> That dog in SLO looks well cared for. I would bet the bite incident is a total fluke, just a by-product of being scared and in a shelter.


The SLO dog is now listed as being available for adoption, so it looks like they agreed that the bite was a fluke.

Christy or Pat: Do you know whether HRI was told about this guy, too (i.e. in addition to the Pasadena dog that the shelter's now calling a poodle mix)?


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

the slo havie is so cute, i can't imagine that he won't be adopted.
i can't find any info online as to whether the shelter is high kill.
will have to call my sis. she would know since they adopted a shelter dog from there
last year.
ps... tracy, see you sunday at the havanese party!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think HRI knows about the dogs-I did send a PM to Good Buddy to help her get the information to HRI. When you see a dog listed in a shelter or petfinders you just need to go to www.havaneserescue.com and fill out the help dog form-it looks like you are surrendering your dog but if you work through the form there is a box where you can explain about the dog-location-shelter name-etc. You will need to give HRI your name & phone number so they know how to contact you since you saw the dog.

The form goes to a email address that is monitored by someone every day.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I don't think HRI knows about the dogs-I did send a PM to Good Buddy to help her get the information to HRI. When you see a dog listed in a shelter or petfinders you just need to go to www.havaneserescue.com and fill out the help dog form-it looks like you are surrendering your dog but if you work through the form there is a box where you can explain about the dog-location-shelter name-etc. You will need to give HRI your name & phone number so they know how to contact you since you saw the dog.
> 
> The form goes to a email address that is monitored by someone every day.
> Pat (humom to)
> ...


Sorry Pat, I just saw this, been busy today! I sent the info on both dogs to HRI.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Christy-good job.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

